# Orchid Mantids pulled me back in!



## trygon (Oct 28, 2006)

-- I have just recently rekindled my insect obsession with the purchase of a pair of L3 orchid mantids! Growing up I always had a European Mantid or two or three or four to raise and breed and since then I have kept a few tropical species as well. I'm joining this forum because it seems like the best mantid forum on the web and has already helped me a great deal in figuring out my orchid mantids care (I have discontinued cricket feeding... flies all the way!).

-- I also joined because, as is always the case when I keep any mantid, I want more! I would love to experience some new species (especially Peruvian Mantids, Oxyopsis!!!!!) and I figured my best rout to obtaining some interesting species would be through the classifieds. Does anyone have any suggestions of web sites or people to contact for mantids in the USA???

-- I have spent most of my life working with the insects of New England, the birds of North America, and fish from all over. I really love natural history and hopefuly I can contribute something to this forum! At the very least I will post some macro photos of my new orchids!

-Sam


----------



## Rick (Oct 28, 2006)

Welcome. I think this will be the only site you will need.


----------



## Ian (Oct 29, 2006)

Welcome back to the hobby sam!


----------

